# XML Attributte Zugriff



## Alino (2. Feb 2005)

Hallo !

Ich möchte die Attribute eine XML- File als List oder ArrayList kriegen. 
Meine Code

```
<table name = "Table_1" type = "DiscreteTable" description = "">
	<row name = "A" type = "java.lang.String">
		<entry name = "07L" type = "java.lang.Boolean" value = "true" decription = ""></entry>
		<entry name = "25R" type = "java.lang.Boolean" value = "false" decription = ""></entry
		<entry name = "07R" type = "java.lang.Boolean" value = "true" decription = ""></entry>
		<entry name = "25L" type = "java.lang.Boolean" value = "false" decription = ""></entry>
		---
                                ---
	</row>
</table>
```

Ich möchte eine Liste von entry-Name haben. zB: entryNameList=[07L, 25R, 07R,....].

Wie kann ich vorgehen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## DP (2. Feb 2005)

z.b. jdom nutzen


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

nur die Attribute als List => nimm SAX


----------



## Alino (2. Feb 2005)

mit jdom habe ich schon mitgekriegt wie dass mit  Element eine XML datein geht; aber nicht mit attribute.


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2005)

elemement.getAttribute("attribut_name")


----------



## alex-t (14. Feb 2005)

Je nach dem wie du parsst:

Node#getAttributes().getNamedItem("attribut").getTextContent()


----------

